# Oversteer??



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Back in my 1/24th scale days... mumble, mumble years ago, we used clear fingernail polish on front tires to prevent them from getting traction and steering our cars where we didn't want them to go. I am curious as to others thoughts on the value, either good or bad of front tire traction.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think the same principles apply today even at HO scale. The front tires help manage ride height, shoe tension, and keep the car from tipping which would unsettle the balance. I can't think of a reason why you would want the front tires to steer the car off center in any way.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ditto what AFXToo said. The only thing affecting any kind of "steering" is the pin and the slot. The fingernail polish trick would help alleviate drag on a solid axle, but indie fronts accomplish the same thing.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't Know........
I would think that If your tires are painted with nail polish, they are very slippery and only hold up that corner of the car with no grip.
When I have a M.M. track car, with a guide pin only .115 in the slot, I think it's pretty easy to "steer" it out of the slot.


----------

